# F1 2010 diese WindowsLive-Sch...ße nervt!!! Brauche dringen Hilfe :(



## Q!...deluxe (11. Mai 2011)

*F1 2010 diese WindowsLive-Sch...ße nervt!!! Brauche dringen Hilfe *

Hi @ ALL,

ich bin echt völlig entnervt von dieser WindowsLive Kacke!
Habe F1 2010 schon ne ganze Weile und es lief auch soweit alles glatt, konnte immer super zocken auch wenn der PC nicht online war.
Jetzt hab ich aber u.a. n neues Board ect., also Windows neu und eben auch F1 2010 und ich komm einfach nicht an diesem Live Dreck Vorbei.

Also früher konnte ich wie gesagt auch zocken und alles speichern wenn der PC offline war, das bekomm ich aber jetzt nicht mehr hin,
kann irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: F1 2010 diese WindowsLive-Sch...ße nervt!!! Brauche dringen Hilfe *

Der Offline-Modus ist etwas versteckt als kleiner blauer Hyperlink (mitten im text recht weit unten), Du mußt etwas nach unten scrollen. Hab´ den letztens auch mal gesucht bei einem Kumpel, gibt noch Leute, die kein INet haben....
MfG


----------



## Q!...deluxe (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: F1 2010 diese WindowsLive-Sch...ße nervt!!! Brauche dringen Hilfe *

AH, danke!


----------

